# Feral Pigeon Nested In Drain on Balcony Floor



## lumina (May 28, 2012)

I need a bit of advice. We live on a top floor flat and we discovered a nest and a couple of eggs on our balcony floor in the front of the exit of a pipe for rainwater. We've had a hot few days but the next time it rains the nest will get waterlogged or worse get washed out of a hole in our balcony and fall three floors. If I can just move the nest 6 inches out of the way they will be safe. Will the nest be abandoned if I move it that far? What is the best way to move a new nest?


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

I see this all the time in our city, luckily in the summer we do not get much rainfall so they tend to be alright

I would say move the eggs and nest carefully and take your chances, Worst case scenario they will leave the eggs and hopefully learn not to nest where the drainpipe is again.

The safe area for nesting, If you like the pigeons and want them there you could possibly make it an attractive area for them by putting some nesting material there for them. Thats up to you though, it may help keep them out of the drainpipe

In future if you notice 2 eggs there move them straight away and they will eventually stop trying and move somewhere else.

also any pics of the area you are thinking of moving the nest too?


----------



## lumina (May 28, 2012)

Hi, Sorry for the bad photo, I'm at work at the mo and I've taken this from my partners Facebook stream!

I want to move the nest onto the white tile where the wheel is (ignore the wheel, it's a barbecue that has now been moved) out of way of the pipe exit.

I'm just going to have move it and take the chance that it won't be abandoned as rain has been forecast for next few days. 



Thanks for the input.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

I am pretty sure they will not abandon it. It's so close to where the nest currently is. I am not sure a balcony is the ideal place but at the end of the day there are not many safe places in the city for a pigeon to nest, With you watching over this one it will certainly give them a better chance, IMO its best to intefere as little as possible and hope nature is kind but if you see any obvious discomfort or suffering then there are some people here that will be a great help.


----------



## lumina (May 28, 2012)

Thanks for replying so quick. The balcony itself is very sheltered (approx four foot brick walls on all sides) so it is safer than a normal balcony. The only problem really is us forgetting its there and scaring the mother off when we open the doors! If it keeps happening will she just not come back one day?


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

I think she could get used to it and aslong as you try and move as slow as possible she should be ok, He should sit from around 9 - 10 am till around 4 in the afternoon. Good luck with it and keep us updated. 

Do you have any ideas where the pigeons feed in your area? Just for interests sake do they fly to some fields or scavenge city streets? Thanks


----------



## lumina (May 28, 2012)

Thanks for all the useful info. Will post any updates. We live in North London so there are a couple of large parks and a lot of gardens around our block with bird feeders.


----------



## nycpigeonlady (Jan 22, 2012)

NZ Pigeon said:


> He should sit from around 9 - 10 am till around 4 in the afternoon. Good luck with it and keep us updated.


NZ Pigeon is correct about the male sitting on the nest during the day, the female will be on the nest the rest of the time, so you'll need to be gentle all the time when coming and going as there will always be someone on the nest. Thanks for not throwing them out - I think you'll have lots of fun observing the process at such close range.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Maybe cut down a box to a couple of inches high and put straw and eggs in it in the area you had mentioned. This would keep the nesting materials together. No higher though, as you don't want it to look too different.


----------

